# How do you remove Propolis



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Buy new kitchen linoleum?

A solvent like alcohol or paint thinner will take it off but watch out for the fumes. Not only can you get brain damage but the pilot light on the stove can ignite them.


----------



## wishthecuttlefish (Jun 24, 2003)

Try nail polish remover... Its basically acetone with perfume. It will work better than alcohol and will smell better than paint thinner.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Very hot water & grease, thats elbow grease.>>>>Mark


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Is it propolis or wax? I would try a wax remover, or else really warm vegetable oil.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't tried it, but the warm vegatable oil would be worth a first try. You don't have the problems with fumes and if it doesn't work you can always come back with something stronger. Just be sure to wash it up good with hot soapy water when you're done.







Banana peel pratfalls are only funny in the movies.


----------



## La ruche (May 30, 2002)

Thank you all for the tips and YOUR GREAT SENSE OF HUMOR.
I picked the nail polish remover and it worked well on tiles and counters.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

W D 40 it will disolve just about anything sticky. A good CD cleaner. Smell is plesant too.

Bill


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I would really rather see more natual method of cleaning. Vinegar does a REALLY good job of cleaning propolis, and so does lemon juice, both smell better than wd40 IMO and aren't pollutants.

If you are a winemaker and vinegar maker, you can make lemon vinegar which I make for my wife and I as a cleaning supply for window washing, mopping, and just a general cleaning solution.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have my doubts about vinegar taking off propolis...


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

try it...


----------



## mrbillz (May 2, 2003)

I've had pretty good luck w/ turpentine in cleaning my hive tools. I'm still trying to figure out how to (painlessly) remove it from my gloves...


----------



## louborges (May 16, 2009)

I discovered that freezing my gloves both leather and cloth that I am able to easily remove it from the gloves. Its very brittle when frozen. You have to do this quickly before they warm up.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Propolis is made from tree and plant resins. Vinegar will not remove it. Need a solvent as mentioned above.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

When all else fails baking soda and any soap will take off most stuff on sinks and hard surfaces


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

well if your very very carefull and set it on low low heat a regular iron like for clothes and a few layers of newspaper might work lay the newspaper down and iron over it


----------

